# honey straw help



## vancleavehoney (Apr 12, 2008)

I make my straws the time consuming way because i dont need many. I seal the ends with an impulse sealer. The only problem i have is that the straws are not easy to open with your mouth like the ones you buy. Any tips on how to improve them?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

it is a special straw they use for this. It is a pouch straw and they are pretty new as far as I know. I wouldnt worry about having them open easily. Just open them for people if you sell them at a farm stand or something.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

vancleavehoney said:


> I make my straws the time consuming way because i dont need many. I seal the ends with an impulse sealer. The only problem i have is that the straws are not easy to open with your mouth like the ones you buy. Any tips on how to improve them?


what is the time consuming way? thanks.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

We use an impulse sealer, also. I rather like the fact that when they are sealed, it takes some effort to open them. While a minor inconvenience, at least there is minimal chance they will accidentally open during storage and shippin. We just sent 2,000 to Iraq a couple of weeks ago, with an order for more. Leadership Kansas class is coming to Hays this month and we were asked to supply them with a local treat. We sent some to a friend's son in Seattle, some to Ft. Benning, Ga. I don't care to get a complaint that they opened up and smeared the other straws. Maybe that's overkill, but...

stangardener- the time consuming way is by hand. One means is with a condiment bottle to inject the honey into each straw. Some use veterinary-type syringes or similar tools. Those may be OK for tests or experimenting with flavor recipes and other small batch needs. But when you get that call for 500 or 2,000 etc. you need to be able to crank them out.

I found a small rolling squeegie like device to help little kids or older folks squeeze out the last drop. Now, I'm looking for a cheap cigar tip type of cutter or something similar for easy opening. I haven't found a source for the easy to open straws yet, so we're still using standard super jumbo drinking straws.


----------



## vancleavehoney (Apr 12, 2008)

*any one with success?*

I guess what i am looking for now is someone who has a trick to make them easy to open. is there a special tempurature, angle, or time? Being easy open is very important because the people that want them want to use them while they exercise. I have regular straws.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I have done no research on this one, but- what about the packets such as what KFC uses for their so called "honey". These are heat sealed, but I don't know what material is used or where to get it. Again, with a little research this might be an alternative for easy to open packages.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

*Honey straw Machine*

Here is a link for a machine for what you are doing by hand. Not sure if it is what you were looking for. Hope it helps.

http://www.anthonysbeehive.com/goldrush_straw_machine_main.html


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I would seriously recommend talking to someone who owns one of those machines before investing in one. No comment beyond - caveat emptor & look before leaping (as with any large investment).

Also, that contraption does not make the easy-to-open straws that vancleave is looking for. An impulse sealer is used along with standard drinking straws. They still need to be cut open, unless you set the sealer on a light setting, then risk having leakers. Leakers are not attractive to sell, nor store.


----------



## Jon Powell (Jun 15, 2008)

*straw opener*

Mechanically, a vets claw/nail clipper may work. Esthetically......well, just disguise it.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Cigar clipper- anyone try one? Or whatever they call that tip trimmer that works like a mini gilloutine.


----------

